# 10 more points for STEM qualifications



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

From November 2019, 10 more points re awarded for having "certain STEM qualifications". As I understand, STEM stands for science, technology, engineering and mathematics. But what professions go under this category? Bachelor or Master degree? Only Australian degree or also overseas one? What organisation will access it? Anyone knows more?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lemxam said:


> From November 2019, 10 more points re awarded for having "certain STEM qualifications". As I understand, STEM stands for science, technology, engineering and mathematics. But what professions go under this category? Bachelor or Master degree? Only Australian degree or also overseas one? What organisation will access it? Anyone knows more?


It’s too early

Let the election get over and the new government take over

They will then issue the fine print 

Cheers


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

NB said:


> lemxam said:
> 
> 
> > From November 2019, 10 more points re awarded for having "certain STEM qualifications". As I understand, STEM stands for science, technology, engineering and mathematics. But what professions go under this category? Bachelor or Master degree? Only Australian degree or also overseas one? What organisation will access it? Anyone knows more?
> ...


Fine print is already out in the legislation document.

Those who currently get 5 points for masters by research in STEM would now get 10. That’s only if done in Australia.


----------



## cypu (Apr 23, 2019)

plcaau said:


> Fine print is already out in the legislation document.
> 
> Those who currently get 5 points for masters by research in STEM would now get 10. That’s only if done in Australia.


Could you provide a link to the official information? Thanks


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

cypu said:


> plcaau said:
> 
> 
> > Fine print is already out in the legislation document.
> ...


Here you go, item 36.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

plcaau said:


> Fine print is already out in the legislation document.
> 
> Those who currently get 5 points for masters by research in STEM would now get 10. That’s only if done in Australia.


Will the new government go with the same process ?
No sense in getting the hope high for members when there is so much uncertainty
If the labour comes to power, you can expect a thorough overhaul of the whole system 

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

lemxam said:


> From November 2019, 10 more points re awarded for having "certain STEM qualifications". As I understand, STEM stands for science, technology, engineering and mathematics. But what professions go under this category? Bachelor or Master degree? Only Australian degree or also overseas one? What organisation will access it? Anyone knows more?


Australian degree involved in academic STEM research (master or PhD) with the specific codes in your COE document.

cheers,


----------



## Subinjacob (Sep 18, 2019)

*Australian Dream*

Hi ,
What is your take on my chances of a PR for state Nomination with 75 (70+5) at this point in time. Should i be hopeful at least. By next june this will become (75+5) on account of my experience.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi,

In the document you cited, there is no mention that STEM points will only be issued for only Australian degree holders. Also, the Masters by Research, or PhD is not mentioned. So, in the absences of such a sweeping statement from the Home Department, one can assume that both onshore and offshore applicants with degrees under STEM category would be able to claim STEM points as per new rules effective Nov. 16, 2019.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

yumz683 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the document you cited, there is no mention that STEM points will only be issued for only Australian degree holders. Also, the Masters by Research, or PhD is not mentioned. So, in the absences of such a sweeping statement from the Home Department, one can assume that both onshore and offshore applicants with degrees under STEM category would be able to claim STEM points as per new rules effective Nov. 16, 2019.


Yes, there is:

* amend the points test in Schedule 6D to the Migration Regulations to award:
o 15 points for nomination by a State or Territory government agency or sponsorship by a family member residing in regional Australia, to live and work in regional Australia;
o 10 points for a skilled spouse or de facto partner;
o 10 points for certain Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics (STEM) qualifications;
o 5 points for a spouse or de facto partner with ‘competent English’; 
o 10 points for applicants without a spouse or de facto partner; and
· make a number of minor technical amendments.

and:

This item amends Part 6D.7A (Specialist educational qualifications) of Schedule 6D (General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)) to the Migration Regulations, by increasing the number of points awarded to an applicant who met the requirement for the award of a specialist education qualification, from 5 points to 10 points. Subregulation 2.26AC(5A) provides that an applicant meets the requirements for the award of a specialist educational qualification if the Minister is satisfied that the applicant has qualified for the award by an Australian institution of a masters degree by research or a doctoral degree, and the degree included at least 2 academic years of study in a field of education that is specified by the Minister in an instrument.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

yumz683 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the document you cited, there is no mention that STEM points will only be issued for only Australian degree holders. Also, the Masters by Research, or PhD is not mentioned. So, in the absences of such a sweeping statement from the Home Department, one can assume that both onshore and offshore applicants with degrees under STEM category would be able to claim STEM points as per new rules effective Nov. 16, 2019.



Everyone is looking for more and more points and making assumptions, currently when you submit your EOI if you have a STEM qualification which includes Masters by "Research" or PHD in Australia you will get 5 points. After November this will change to 10 points, if you don't qualify for the 5 points right now, you won't be qualified post november as well.


----------



## ozana (Apr 15, 2018)

*stem qualification list*



veshi said:


> Yes, there is:
> 
> * amend the points test in Schedule 6D to the Migration Regulations to award:
> o 15 points for nomination by a State or Territory government agency or sponsorship by a family member residing in regional Australia, to live and work in regional Australia;
> ...


Hi. I was wondering if any one can help me with this. Just wanted to know if biomedical science is considered under STEM? As per DIBP, biological sciences are under STEM but there is no mention whether biomedical will come under biological. If anyone can please help me that'd be greatly appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

ozana said:


> Hi. I was wondering if any one can help me with this. Just wanted to know if biomedical science is considered under STEM? As per DIBP, biological sciences are under STEM but there is no mention whether biomedical will come under biological. If anyone can please help me that'd be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thank you.


Hi ozana,

Currently it looks there is no confirmed details to see whether your degree is considered STEM or not. Just would like to share my experience. My PhD degree course detail on my COE is Medicine—Biological Sciences (037158F). Sadly it is NOT considered STEM degree because it is under Medicine instead of Biology. It's possible that my agent is playing safe but I think everyone should be.

cheers,


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

ozana said:


> Hi. I was wondering if any one can help me with this. Just wanted to know if biomedical science is considered under STEM? As per DIBP, biological sciences are under STEM but there is no mention whether biomedical will come under biological. If anyone can please help me that'd be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thank you.


Hi ozana,

I'm not sure the definite criteria to tell whether your degree is considered STEM or not. Just would like to share my experience. My PhD degree course detail on my COE is Medicine—Biological Sciences (037158F). Sadly it is NOT considered STEM degree because it is under Medicine instead of Biology. It's possible that my agent is playing safe but I think everyone should be.

cheers,


----------



## ozana (Apr 15, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi ozana,
> 
> I'm not sure the definite criteria to tell whether your degree is considered STEM or not. Just would like to share my experience. My PhD degree course detail on my COE is Medicine—Biological Sciences (037158F). Sadly it is NOT considered STEM degree because it is under Medicine instead of Biology. It's possible that my agent is playing safe but I think everyone should be.
> 
> cheers,


Hi Jenny,

Thank you for replying. Thats unfortunate considering medicine stems from science but it is what it is. I was also doubtful about biomedicine coz its more of applied science I think. I have asked my agent but he has advised to wait until 16th November when the new rules jog in. fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
Have a good one!


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

ozana said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thank you for replying. Thats unfortunate considering medicine stems from science but it is what it is. I was also doubtful about biomedicine coz its more of applied science I think. I have asked my agent but he has advised to wait until 16th November when the new rules jog in. fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
> Have a good one!


I am in the same situation!
I completed a research degree in chemistry, but sadly my course was recognised as Pharmacy, so my agent said that I may not be able to claim the points  I wished I could get extra 10 points after November but i guess that is not happening


----------



## aseka (Feb 17, 2021)

rgbko0807 said:


> I am in the same situation!
> I completed a research degree in chemistry, but sadly my course was recognised as Pharmacy, so my agent said that I may not be able to claim the points  I wished I could get extra 10 points after November but i guess that is not happening


Hey hi, can you pls advise how did you know it was recognised as pharmacy instead of chemistry?


----------

